# Brake Controller Plugin



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I removed my brake controller from my previous truck and am just now getting around to reinstalling it into my new truck. I can't decipher the tag on the GM plug indicating where in the box it is supposed to be plugged. Can someone give a little advice?

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

If it's like my Yukon, there should be a plug in at the drivers left foot rest under the dash. It's pretty far under there but you should be able to find the white plug in there.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Not sure about the '05s, but on my '02, it's right where campmg said it would be. It is not real easy to get to, but once you find it, you'll know it.

Tim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a 05 1500 crew cab qand that is the spot. you need to remove the plastic cover and get far under, bring a flash light and you will see where it fits. Then you can snake the wire through the frame holes and put at bottom of dash next to right knee.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I've go the box down... its where in the box its supposed to go..... There are about 5 different spots it could be plugged into.

Thanks


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If I remember correctly, there is only one place the plug will fit, but again, I have an '02, and there were wiring changes starting in '03

Tim


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Chad,
Look inside the box you removed, it should have a diagram of where it plugs in. On my 01 HD I believe it was the 2nd plug to the right at the very top left hand corner of the box.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

denali_3 said:


> Chad,
> Look inside the box you removed, it should have a diagram of where it plugs in. On my 01 HD I believe it was the 2nd plug to the right at the very top left hand corner of the box.
> [snapback]75012[/snapback]​


Thanks!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

nynethead said:


> I have a 05 1500 crew cab qand that is the spot. you need to remove the plastic cover and get far under, bring a flash light and you will see where it fits. Then you can snake the wire through the frame holes and put at bottom of dash next to right knee.
> [snapback]74974[/snapback]​


i agree. kinda hard to get the plastic cover off and back on, has to fit just right. otherwise, that is exactly how I mounted it on my vehicles. it was a little hard to figure out which slot to plug it into once cover is off, even with the 'map' provided inside the plastic box, but I think it will only fit into the right slot for the brake controller.

good luck with your install.

scott


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Be careful with the adjacent cables. It's real easy to move them around such that one can get pinched by the E-brake mechanism. That's what caused our 4WD to flake out, as there are 4WD wires in one of those bundles.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Chad

I move my brake control from truck to truck.

You should not require any tools. the plastic cover has a wing nut that should simply come off. The pigtail goes in the top row 2nd spot from the left. The cover should just snap back in place. Instead of trying to fish the cable, I tie wrap it to the eyelets that are on the metal support under the dash. The extra cable I tie wrap together and stuff up under the dash. The brake controller is fastened with velcro. (This way everything can be move in a couple of minutes)

Check your fuse panel under the hood to make sure that there is a 40amp fuse in Aux 1. I have had some trucks that had a dummy plug installed. Without the fuse your trailer will not have brakes.

Thor


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to be reinstalling this weekend.


----------



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a 2004 Suburban 5.3l that I just bought and with it came a harness that has a large white plug. It had no informatioin along with it to indicate what and were it goes to. Could this be the wiring harness for the brake controller? This vehicle does have the tow package but no brake controller installed. I am in the process of shopping for a brake controller and what to install it myself.

Thanks
Jerry P.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

There was a wiring change between 01 and 02 or 02 and 03, I can't remember. You need to check the brakes on the camper after you have the brake controller.
I will try and get more info on the differences as soon as I can.

Gary


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

jerryrp said:


> I have a 2004 Suburban 5.3l ... Could this be the wiring harness for the brake controller? ...I am in the process of shopping for a brake controller and what to install it myself.
> [snapback]77087[/snapback]​


Buy a Prodigy, no question about it. The easiest thing is to buy a Prodigy along with the pre-wired Prodigy-to-Chevy (2003-and-above) cable.

Indeed the wiring changed early in 2003. See this GM Tech Link article.

Also beware that in many of the newer vehicles they don't include the fuse for the trailer brakes. My 2003 Suburban 1500 4x4 didn't have the fuse.

Oh, and did I mention you should buy a Prodigy.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Ed, I got sidetracked at work and forgot to go back and ask one of the techs what year it changed.

Gary


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> jerryrp said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 2004 Suburban 5.3l ... Could this be the wiring harness for the brake controller? ...I am in the process of shopping for a brake controller and what to install it myself.
> ...


One more thing, Don't forget to make sure you buy a Prodigy!


----------



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the input on the brake controller cable. I have the right cable and have a good idea as to where it goes. Even has the fuse wraped in it as well.

Looks like I'll be ordering the brake controller now. Everybody seems to recomend the Proidgy controller.

Seen it on Ebay for $105 shipped. Good price?

Jerry


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jerry,

It seems to me I haveseen thr Prodigy for $99 somewhere. But the last time I was really looking was a year ago, so $105 is probably a fair price for now. At that price point, nobody is going to be enough cheaper to make much difference anyway!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jerryrp said:


> I have a 2004 Suburban 5.3l that I just bought and with it came a harness that has a large white plug. It had no informatioin along with it to indicate what and were it goes to. Could this be the wiring harness for the brake controller? This vehicle does have the tow package but no brake controller installed. I am in the process of shopping for a brake controller and what to install it myself.
> 
> Thanks
> Jerry P.
> [snapback]77087[/snapback]​


That is exactly what you'll need to complete the job. It shoud have also had a fuse in that mess of wires that you'll need to install in the engine compartments fuse box to enable the brake line to the rear of the Suburban.


----------



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info.
Just ordered the Prodigy.

Jerry


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with 2006 Ford Explorer/Mercury Mountaineer that has factory Class II wiring, but needs upgrade to class III wiring and Prodigy controller?

Gary S.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

This may seem dumb, But i have a 2005 chevy 1500 i have the prodigy controller and went to install in today and got flustered because the wires and labeling are different then on my pigtail for the truck. Can anyone help me with this?

Thanks jerry


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

macfish said:


> This may seem dumb, But i have a 2005 chevy 1500 i have the prodigy controller and went to install in today and got flustered because the wires and labeling are different then on my pigtail for the truck. Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> Thanks jerry
> [snapback]80562[/snapback]​


You can go two ways. Either you can splice it yourself (see See this GM Tech Link article) -OR- you can buy the Prodigy compatible cable for GM ... there are two available, you'd want the 2003 and later cable. This cable has the GM connector on one end, and the Prodigy connector on the other. No splicing required.

Ed


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I was able to remove the Prodigy from the old TV (thanks for help on another recent thread). I've read up here on the cables and such. Now, where did you mount the Prodigy? I have an 05 Yukon. The plastic dash is quite sloped and I'd have to drill holes into it. There is a metal strip that runs along the back low part of the dash and has two holes in the middle of the drivers area, just below the steering wheel (but below the dash). The screw holes line up with the mount for the prodigy. Did you install it there, drill other holes to move it to the right or left, or stick it on the plastic dash at an angle? I know it has to be easy to reach.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

campmg said:


> ...where did you mount the Prodigy? I have an 05 Yukon. The plastic dash is quite sloped and I'd have to drill holes into it. [snapback]84770[/snapback]​


We mounted ours along the the metal strip at the bottom of the dash, as you are suggesting. We drilled our own holes, however, and mounted it on the far right. This is just above where your right leg goes when using the accellerator pedal. At first I thought it would be in the way, but it turns out we never come close to it with our leg. It's pretty easy to operate in this position; once positioned, I'd recommend you spend time practicing reaching for the lever so it becomes second nature.

Ed


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ed, that's just what I needed to know. Now I have to find the GM compatible cable you wrote about. I plan on calling the shop on Monday where I bought the Prodigy. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

At least Ed advised you to mount it on the RIGHT!! The place where I bought mine mounted mine on the LEFT and OUCH!! if you're not careful, getting in/out, you bump your knee!!








Good luck!
Darlene action


----------

